# Rift wie macht ihr euer silber gold platin



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Meine tipps sind pvp sachen kaufen waffen rüssis und beim händler gegen gold verkaufen. 


Welche möglichkeiten oder tipps könnt ihr geben wie man schnell zu seinen platins kommt?


*3 stunden noch biss headstart*


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. Februar 2011)

Ich orientiere moich das erstmal und beobachte die Preise im Auktionshaus. Dann seh ich wie mein Bedürfnis zu Digggern, produzieren und Welt erforschen sich mit Geld verdienen vereinbaren läßt.
So leicht wie in der Beta wirds ja nicht auf über 20 Platin zu kommen.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Kanns kaum erwarten....... key SAFE Redbull SAFE pizza SAFE Kippen ähm hab aufgehört am 01.12.2010 

Ja ka. mit berufen etc. hab ich mich noch gar nich auseinander gesetzt^^

Das talent - sry seelensystem raubte jegliche freizeit von mir bereits^^


BALS GEHTS LOS juhu ja ich bin ein fanboy und das ist gut so!


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm pizza kann ich wohl nicht mehr essen mir werden morgen nur 36 zähne gerissen  weil sie alle abgebrochen sind wegen magnesium mangel -.-  ich werd mir jetzt dann kartoffeln noch kochen und ein schönnen brei draus machen. 

Schmerztabs SAFE key SAFE Redbull SAFE kartofelbrei *noch in arbeit* 12 liter cola SAFE KIPPEN AUCH SAFE


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. Februar 2011)

Laß Dir Haifischzähne einsetzten. Die wachsen nach...

Tee, Brot und Käse Save


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Kanns kaum erwarten....... key SAFE Redbull SAFE pizza SAFE Kippen ähm hab aufgehört am 01.12.2010





Halte durch  
ich hab seit dem 22.08.2010 keine kippe mehr angefasst


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Btw. weiss ich immer noch nicht welche klasse ich zocken soll^^

tendiere stark zu krieger----- 1.Champion 2.Rissklinge 3. Beastmaster ^^

ja danke dragonsoul !!! weiss wie hart des ist hab schonmal aufgehört von 1.8.2009 - 08.2010^^ also ein jahr genau und schwups einen trinken wieder ne fluppe in der schnauze ;-)
Aber diesmal hab ich mir voll drucke gemacht. habs jedem erzählt und wetten abgeschlossen etc. Die belohnungen sind zu gut um wieder anzufangen. ;-)


----------



## Harvenheidt (24. Februar 2011)

Ich kanns auch kaum noch erwarten.
Persönlich denke ich, dass sporadisches Grinden hier und da am meisten Geld bringt. Ich haue "Extra-Mobs" beim oder neben dem Questen immer gerne, denn graue Beute ist Beta-erfahrungsgemäß ein guter Zuverdienst. Habe mich allerdings nicht mit FastFood und Soft-Drinks eingedeckt. Aufgewärmtes Mittagessen und eine Kanne schwarzen Tee sollten mich die Nacht über bei Laune halten.


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

i muss zwar in der nacht wieder das arbeiten anfangen.. aber ich lasse es mir nicht nehmen den headstart zu verpassen. 
hab mich gleich mal mit energy drinks eingedeckt... der höchste koffein anteil auf 100ml ist so nen neues zeug "pure coffein" oder so XD das hat 69,9mg auf 100ml... nur mal so zum vergleich redbull hat 32mg auf 100ml XD


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Aber eins weiss ich diesmal. Skill ich die berufe beim leveln so gut es geht mit hoch.. in jedem mmo nahm ich mir vor das auf max level nachzu skillen etc. das fällt einem dann aber total schwer.

Hm hab erst die letzte beta mitgespielt. Wie läuft das überhaupt man kann 3 berufe lernen etc?


++ lol dragon wir sind vorbilder... hören auf zu rauchen aber übertakten unsre pumpe mit energy drinks^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

mit dem berufen isses total easy.. für nen herstellungsberuf brauchste 2 sammel berufe. deswegen kannste drei annehmen. das zeug ist echt schnell zusammen. vor allem kann man hergestellte items auch wieder zerlegen und so mit etwas glück die hauptmats wiederbekommen.. zb bei einem schwert die kupferbaren. 

ich denke als runenhersteller wirste am anfang am meisten kohle scheffeln können.. oder auch als waffenschmied... da es ja zig tausende schurken und krieger geben wird.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Ok danke dir für die info lese das system auch grade auf der rift hauptseite durch.




Dragonsóul schrieb:


> da es ja zig tausende schurken und krieger geben wird.



Denkste es wird mehr geben als zauberer z.b.? in der Open beta sah ich so endviele zauberer und "jäger"


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

auf jeden.. guck mal bei gilden in dem suche staus wenn die sowas haben... krieger und vor allem schurke sind da meist schon von der aufnahme ausgeschlossen oder werden nur noch bedingt aufgenommen. ich selber hatte das gefühl in der beta das es nur schurken gab XD ich hab ma nen kleri gestest als heiler, join nem bg und hab 8 schurken und nen krieger dabei XD


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Hm ok dann werd ich wohl doch wiedern heiler zocken denke ich... Aber ich spiel schon seit 4 jahren in andren mmos heiler... hab da irgendwie echt kein bock mehr drauf^^

jetz hast du mich verwirrt^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

kannst ja nen heiler auch als dd (nah oder caster) oder tank zocken. kannst ja bis zu 4 skillungen mit verschiedenen seelen speichern


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Hach ich brauche gleich mal gar keinen energy drink eigendlich.


*"BRAUCH MIR NUR MORGEN VORSTELLEN WIE DER ZAHNARTZ MIR DIE ZÄHNE REIßT BIN MIR ZIEMLICH SICHER DAS ES SUPI AUA MACHT" *


----------



## Dragonsóul (24. Februar 2011)

mumit schrieb:


> Hach ich brauche gleich mal gar keinen energy drink eigendlich.
> 
> 
> *"BRAUCH MIR NUR MORGEN VORSTELLEN WIE DER ZAHNARTZ MIR DIE ZÄHNE REIßT BIN MIR ZIEMLICH SICHER DAS ES SUPI AUA MACHT" *



AUTSCH XD


----------



## Harvenheidt (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Denkste es wird mehr geben als zauberer z.b.? in der Open beta sah ich so endviele zauberer und "jäger"



Ich habe ein paar Umfragen von diversen Fansites (Gamona, Trion Forum, Gilden Forum, etc) mit Blick auf Anzahl der Stimmen betrachtet und denke dass Schurken am häufigsten vorkommen, dicht gefolgt vom Kleriker. Ich denke dass Magier an dritter Stelle kommen und Krieger am wenigsten.

Ich hatte schon den Gedanken gefasst von meinem Vorhaben einen Kleriker zu spielen abzulassen, weil es so viele geben wird/soll. Aber als ich den "halben" Entschluss gefasst hatte einen Magier zu spielen sind mir gefühlt 500 Elementalisten auf 1 Krieger, 1 Schurken und 1 Kleriker begegnet. Subjektive Wahrnehmung ist ganz was schlimmes. Als ich mir dessen bewusst wurde war ich ganz schnell wieder beim Kleriker.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

hm ok nette info.. Aber ich bleibe einfach bei meiner kriegerin xd


----------



## TAYLAN (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo

ich freue mich auch schon auf Rift. Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich einen Heiler oder einen Krieger spielen soll.

Ich mag gerne beide Klassen spielen


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Ich werde wider wächter  und kompi geistlicher > schildwache > inquisitor > kabalist

mit der kompi macht man 4 mobs dauerhaft gleichzeitig.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Einer der kleriker bäume besteht darin nahkampf zu betreiben um dann heilen zu können wenn ic hdas richtig gelesen habe. Evtl. is das etwas für dich!

@ taylan


----------



## Harvenheidt (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Einer der kleriker bäume besteht darin nahkampf zu betreiben um dann heilen zu können wenn ic hdas richtig gelesen habe. Evtl. is das etwas für dich!
> 
> @ taylan



Es gibt 3 Nahkampf Bäume beim Kleriker, einer davon fürs Tanken. 
Zwar haben alle 3 Bäume Heil Fähigkeiten, diese sind aber mit
a) hohen Kosten
b) Kritische Treffer Vorraussetzung
c) 15 Sekunden Cooldown
d) Aufbau von Dogmen durch Fähigkeiten die Lebensschaden verursachen
verbunden.
Im besten Falle sind diese so gerade eben zur Selbst-Heilung geeignet.


----------



## TAYLAN (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Einer der kleriker bäume besteht darin nahkampf zu betreiben um dann heilen zu können wenn ic hdas richtig gelesen habe. Evtl. is das etwas für dich!
> 
> @ taylan



Ja habe einen Kleriker gespielt ich glaube mit dabei war Läuterer, Bewahrer, Schildwache und hatte beim Questen keine Probleme.

Ich würde auch gerne einen reinen Heiler spielen da mir das heilen Spaß macht.

Aber es gibt so viele Kombi möglichkeiten da muß man erst mal ausprobieren welche wirklich die richtige ist.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Was würden wir tun ohne harvenheidt xd 
danke für deine infos



TAYLAN schrieb:


> Aber es gibt so viele Kombi möglichkeiten da muß man erst mal ausprobieren welche wirklich die richtige ist.



Ja es is echt schwer^^ hab schon die befürchtung das ich die ganze nacht zocke und morgen mittag doch rerolle auf ne andre klasse^^


----------



## TAYLAN (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Ja es is echt schwer^^ hab schon die befürchtung das ich die ganze nacht zocke und morgen mittag doch rerolle auf ne andre klasse^^



Ich habe zum Glück 4 Wochen Urlaub also viel zeit zum ausprobieren

Aber das finde ich wieder gut das ist spannend und mal wieder was neues.


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Ja das spiel hatts in sich in denn 7 tagen beta konnnte ich nicht mal die hälfte testen weil mich einiges beeindruckt hatte.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. Februar 2011)

ahja, Download des Headstart-KLients check


----------



## Tori (24. Februar 2011)

energiedrinks brauch ich nicht.... Zocke 3h danach geh ich 30 min auf das Spinningbike und so weiter da bring ich es schon mal auf 36 h bis ich richtig m&#363;de werde... Der Nachteil ist halt das es irgendwann bisschen zu riechen anfängt. Aber was soll's Leveln is Leveln


----------



## Alcest (24. Februar 2011)

aber der mensch hat doch nur 28 zähne (+4 Weißzähnchen) ??


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

habe noch baar milchzähne die nicht rauskommen wolten


----------



## Azus (24. Februar 2011)

voll der mutant^^ milchzahn monster ò_Ò
w


----------



## Garnalem (24. Februar 2011)

-


----------



## Garnalem (24. Februar 2011)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich freue mich auch schon auf Rift. Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich einen Heiler oder einen Krieger spielen soll.
> 
> Ich mag gerne beide Klassen spielen



Das schöne an Rift ist, dass du BEIDES spielen kannst.


----------



## Yaralin (24. Februar 2011)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Halte durch
> ich hab seit dem 22.08.2010 keine kippe mehr angefasst



heyhey.. ich kann da mithalten 





durchhalten ist die devise.. leg deine kohle lieber in neuer hardware an  so wie ich es getan habe *g


----------

